# evanascence



## vodoovolkano (Oct 6, 2007)

could you tell me if she is derealizated with the ''bring me to life''lyrics


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

s


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Tigersuit said:


> REALLY lame band. I can't stand this new wave gothica crap


SOoooooooo, was that a yes or a no?


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

" to.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

It could be about depression which can bring on dp/dr. It sounds more like it's about depression and that numb feeling you get with severe depression.

I can actually listen to evanescence. Tigersuit there is no way you can say the new age goth stuff is worse then emo. Emo music and emo kids truely suck beyond belief. Most goth teens ive met are generally ok but there arent that many around.

Thankfully emo has never really caught on here at all. Ive only seen a few emo kids around and emo music is spit on here.


----------



## Coming?Back2Life (Oct 20, 2006)

my doctor told me a depressed mood can cause dp/dr!


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

y


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Emo is short for emotionally


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

[qu


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Interesting Tigersuit, thank you for the info.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

since this thread is totally off topic anyway...

serious question that is off topic...
is there _any_ emo band with a female member? I have yet to see one. :?
it's strange to me.

One of my roommeates is into emo. not my cup of tea, but then I listen to some odd stuff so I am not judging. 
And I ♥ my local goth scene. they are such fun people. 
I don't think evanescence is goth or emo? aren't they just.. mainstream/pop rock?
And I have never heard that what's-her-face has DP. My guess would be probably not.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

[quote


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

That hardcore stuff ain't my cup of tea. Ive heard screamo somewhere before and i can't remember the name of the band or bands but again not my cup of tea. Im not calling it pussy music i just don't like it.

If there was one group we could wipe off the face of the earth id pick *******/chavs. I hate them more then anything and unlike the emo's or goth's they actually cause trouble. They caught on big here unfortunatly a few years ago despite the fact they are basically punching bags for the most part at parties and clubs. Thankfully they have mostly died off.

Evanescence would be mainstream stuff but more listenable then most mainstream shit which is not saying much. I can't even watch much music anymore even when they do decide to play videos.

<<< Put's on Stone Roses track and forgets all this.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

You sound foxy Spirit :wink: , wanna go out for tea and biscuits?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

Editted (PMed).


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

Finding a load of penny coins in the bottom of a cup of tea you were enjoying is kinda worse... lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

That's what my bro's mate did with my money (pennies) the other day to my warm wonderful dwink... heh. I found it funny as well =).

Any who... let's get down to dirty business and mate up :wink:


----------



## JaoDP123 (Sep 3, 2005)

evanascence caused my DP and no pill can reverse the damage


----------

